# Most stable/battery life Franco.kernel release?



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

On Franco #12, I was having great battery life. I just flashed #13 and battery life is decreasing faster by an extra 3-4% an hour. Is there an accepted opinion on the most stable/best battery life build thus far? Thanks guys. Also, I'm using AOKP Milestone 2, if that matters.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

havnt had a good run with 13 so far. drains fast, 12 was pretty solid


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Huh, I'm the opposite, 12 was draining fast, 13 has been money. 15hrs with 3 on screen all with 4g. Aokp 19.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

What governor. I had on conservative.with hotplug,.im gonna try interactive with hotplug.

BAM. Layed this down with the neXus


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

eris72 said:


> Huh, I'm the opposite, 12 was draining fast, 13 has been money. 15hrs with 3 on screen all with 4g. Aokp 19.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmm yea, I've noticed that different people have different experiences with the same kernels. Strange, but yea....13 isn't as solid as 12 was for me. Its only been a day, but I can tell right off the bat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

sprovo said:


> What governor. I had on conservative.with hotplug,.im gonna try interactive with hotplug.
> 
> BAM. Layed this down with the neXus


Interactive, hot plug enabled. 350-1200, all slots UVd -75 except for 350 is UVd -100. I'm still undecided on how much of an effect undervolting has, I think I'm gonna go back to stock voltages and test it out tmrw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beachfavor (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw better battery life with 12 so I went back to it.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Where can I find these kernels? I'm not on a custom rom. But I'm rooted and deodexed. Haven't felt the need for a rom on ICS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Franco released 13.1, fixed the issues with 13, just perfect for me now.

Look in the GSM development section here for this kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

